# Drinking in Public View



## justamom (Dec 8, 2010)

My son, age 22, received a Violation Notice for Drinking in Public View this Fall.

He was talking to a friend in back of his girlfriend's townhouse on a Sunday afternoon. Police drove by. His friend leaves, and my son trots back on the patio where his girlfriend hands him a nice cold beer for him to watch football. The Police are passing by again.

The Police, came on the Patio and said they thought he was running away from them. My son explained, he has no reason now or ever to run from Police. He is now holding the opened, full beer and they give him a citation.

Here is where it gets interesting. My son was pretty sure the 2 Officers were drunk and the way that the Violation was written up seems to back up my son. He was cited for "driking in public" and under height, weight.....the Officer put 5'10', 170lbs, brown eyes and black hair. My son is 6'4" 220lbs, light blue eyes and blond hair.

Now....I am a nurse and I have great respect for Police, but there is something very wrong here. He is appealing this and so he should.
$200.00 is an awful lot of money. My son is finishing school in Boston and works 40 hours a week as well. My husband and I have three in College right now so every penny counts. 

I advised my son to keep the original summons and mail back a copy for the appeal. This way we have the original for court.

Any advise?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

There is nothing more to this story?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2010)

Are you a MILF ?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Your son is full of shit or you are. PLEASE appeal twice.I see thnis thread going downhill but fast


----------



## justamom (Dec 8, 2010)

No...there is nothing more. I have raised all my children to respect the Law and the Officers who serve. My son was blown away by what took place but had the good sense to be respectful and take the Violation.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

What kind of advice would you like? It seems you've got the appeal process going, so there's not much more to say. I'm not biting on the drunk cop allegation. It seems to be thrown in there to muddy the waters.


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

I highly doubt two Officers drunk on duty. Seriously, does that make any sense to you? This has to be one of the stupidest statements i have ever read on here


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Didnt they NYPD have as part of their contract in the old days that they could have one beer on duty. Not sure if it is true or not but would be nice lol.


----------



## justamom (Dec 8, 2010)

Muddy the water???? I take back drunk. Let me replace that with "impaired".

An officer should be able to appropriately describe the person to whom he is serving the violation. Doesn't it bother anyone that it is so inaccurate? 
Heck, you may have an officer out there with a brain tumor.

Let me just ask this; Is is common in Boston for an officer to be that inaccurate in a description of someone standing right in front of them? 

and just so you all know,....there is blue in our blood as well.


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

thats probably fire dept. jettsixx


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

justamom said:


> My son, age 22, received a Violation Notice for Drinking in Public View this Fall.
> .


I'm sure that's pretty much the only part of the story your son told you that had any truth to it. College students lie, they manipulate, they tell their parents what they want to hear, and they leave out vital details of stories.

Your son isn't any different from the thousands of kids that will be getting torn up this weekend all over the Commonwealth. Almost every parent of a student I've ever dealt with thinks their kid is nothing short of perfection on Earth.

I'd love to be there when he goes to court (with mommy by his side) and tells the judge that he believes the officers were drunk.

And BTW the broke college kid defense never works. By getting involved in this minor matter you aren't letting him mature into an adult.


----------



## justamom (Dec 8, 2010)

Mea Culpa gentlemen....I am looking more closely at the Violation and I see and S.P.O before the Officers name. I am assuming that it stands for Special Police Officer.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

justamom said:


> Mea Culpa gentlemen....I am looking more closely at the Violation and I see and S.P.O before the Officers name. I am assuming that it stands for Special Police Officer.


Didn't Wal-Mart have a fetish for Specials ?


----------



## justamom (Dec 8, 2010)

Nite Owl,

I respect what you have written. All kids lie, even mine. My kids also know I don't tolerate much. If they got a speeding ticket, they knew I would give their license back to the State. I did it with the oldest. 
My husband and I are old school.
My son has matured at school. He is 22. I won't be with him. This is all for my own edification.

I know NYPD but know little of Boston. I was just trying to get the lay of the land. I think I have it.


----------



## edward.lee8 (Oct 17, 2005)

sounds like beside the "blue" in the kids blood. there may have been a little ETOH.
As cops we have heard it all. 
As parents we hear what they tell us _especially_ if they are living away from home in a college community.
The kid who got shot & killed in New York was by all accounts a 
stone sober - designated driver. 
That went away quick after the autopsy (.13). 
Not that any child should lose thier life over stupid behavior but thats usually how it happens.

I love my kids and always give them the benefit of the doubt, but I also know no matter how much you try to instill the right things in them, peer pressure is a tough thing to fight, and they do some dumb things no matter how smart they are.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2010)

justamom said:


> He was cited for "driking in public"
> 
> Now....I am a nurse and I have great respect for Police, but there is something very wrong here.
> 
> Any *advise?*


I just wanted to mention that, as a nurse, you still made a spelling/typographical error. Just because an officer might have missed a letter "n" does NOT mean that the OFFICER was drunk. Just saying.

Sounds to me like you have great respect for the police... UNLESS it involves your son...


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

justamom said:


> Mea Culpa gentlemen....I am looking more closely at the Violation and I see and S.P.O before the Officers name. I am assuming that it stands for Special Police Officer.


Well, there you go! Ignore the citation! But, if he gets called in, he can use the "not a real cop" defense so he doesn't have to carry on the lie about the cops being drunk. Yup, saw where you were going with that one.

Like nightowl said, can't tell you how many times I have talked to parents of kids I have dealings with only to find out that the vast majority of the story is missing. How many squabbles between your kids have you mediated knowing from the get go, from experience, that you were not getting the whole story? Either your son is leaving it out or you are.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2010)

justamom said:


> Heck, you may have an officer out there with a brain tumor.


Actually, your son is WAY more likely to be wrong, than the officer having a tumor. Come on.


----------



## edward.lee8 (Oct 17, 2005)

SPO does usually stand for Special Police Officer, which most College Police Officers are.


----------



## justamom (Dec 8, 2010)

Stark1848 said:


> I just wanted to mention that, as a nurse, you still made a spelling/typographical error. Just because an officer might have missed a letter "n" does NOT mean that the OFFICER was drunk. Just saying.
> 
> Sounds to me like you have great respect for the police... UNLESS it involves your son...


Good point but it is the spelling coupled with what was written under height, weight, eye and hair color that I was referring to. My son looks like a huge Oklahoma farm hand.

I also posted after that I noticed that before the officer's name on the Violation there was an SPO. I assume that is hired security and not regular Boston PD.


----------



## justamom (Dec 8, 2010)

THANK YOU Gentlemen. I will take my leave now.

I just would like you all to consider how serious it may be, if my son is correct?

Again, I really am thankful for all the replies and wish you all the best!


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

You're welcome.


----------

